

Review of SmartQ 7 Mobile Internet Tablet - ableal
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48934

======
ableal
A few notes:

The reviewed device has a 7" 800x480 LCD screen, and lists for USD 190 at
<http://www.eletroworld.cn/>

Besides the originally shipped Linux (Ubuntu derived, it seems), there's an
image of Mer for it here: <http://wiki.maemo.org/Mer/Releases/0.14>

The same sellers also list an A700 tablet device with 8.9" 1024x600 LCD for
USD 220. Also a few cheap and cheerful non-Intel netbooks.

